# Laser Hair Removal in Dubai



## saima1215

Hey ladies! I wanted to know if anybody has tried laser hair removal here in Dubai. I've heard there's some good places here that are much cheaper than the states. I'm considering to get it done.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## zin

Laser hair removal in Dubai is quite expensive to compare with other countries in the Middle East. Same treatment in Cyprus costs a third of the price for example. Very cheap in Lebanon as well I understand.


----------



## saima1215

Well travelling there for each session would be costly regardless so i'd rather get it done here. Do you know of any places here that are good. I've been reading up on Silkor and Eternal MedSpa. But i'd definitely like to get some feedback from those who have done it.


----------



## Sunset

saima1215 said:


> Well travelling there for each session would be costly regardless so i'd rather get it done here.



 Makes sense to me.


----------



## samfurah

i have done it in cosmosurge and had great result! but again its has diffrent results on person to person. i got over in one year but my friend is still continuing from last 2 years.


----------



## shama

*Be careful all dont work*



samfurah said:


> i have done it in cosmosurge and had great result! but again its has diffrent results on person to person. i got over in one year but my friend is still continuing from last 2 years.


I took this appointment with a clinic dont want to name and badmouth anyone . 
But they promised me all hair will be gone in less than 5 sessions . 
I asked them the name of Laser : they said its latest and called it , " AROMA " , diode laser . 
I was convinced about it and went in for the session . 
After the 1st session , i had no results and a small burn . I went back to the clinic and they said they will give me a free session . 
So they did the second session , and said they will retun me the money when i come for the fourth session . 
To my surprise , there was still no results after the second session. So i approached the clinic , i found two other clients complaining the same and all demanding money back as the machine was no longer working in clinic. 
What i learnt from this experience , was that i should have not paid full money for the package , as more than a month this laser is not repaired in the clinic .
The clinic will surely return my money but as of now its stuck , 

Infuriated , i looked for this machine called " AROMA DIODE LASER " , the machine is easily available on chinese trade sites at a price as much as i was paying for my full body hair removal package . I was shocked , as i was told this system is world class blah blah ....

I wanted to share this experience , as once bitten twice shy and would like you all to be careful with this Hair removal Laser " AROMA " or something.


----------



## INFAMOUS

Sorry to hear about this... I am interested in a reputable place too. I need to get the back of my neck finished! I think the machine they were using on me in TX was a Candella??


----------



## saima1215

shama said:


> I took this appointment with a clinic dont want to name and badmouth anyone .
> But they promised me all hair will be gone in less than 5 sessions .
> I asked them the name of Laser : they said its latest and called it , " AROMA " , diode laser .
> I was convinced about it and went in for the session .
> After the 1st session , i had no results and a small burn . I went back to the clinic and they said they will give me a free session .
> So they did the second session , and said they will retun me the money when i come for the fourth session .
> To my surprise , there was still no results after the second session. So i approached the clinic , i found two other clients complaining the same and all demanding money back as the machine was no longer working in clinic.
> What i learnt from this experience , was that i should have not paid full money for the package , as more than a month this laser is not repaired in the clinic .
> The clinic will surely return my money but as of now its stuck ,
> 
> Infuriated , i looked for this machine called " AROMA DIODE LASER " , the machine is easily available on chinese trade sites at a price as much as i was paying for my full body hair removal package . I was shocked , as i was told this system is world class blah blah ....
> 
> I wanted to share this experience , as once bitten twice shy and would like you all to be careful with this Hair removal Laser " AROMA " or something.


Hi! Sorry to hear about your horrible experience. Can you please share the name of the place so we can all stay away from it.


----------



## saima1215

INFAMOUS said:


> Sorry to hear about this... I am interested in a reputable place too. I need to get the back of my neck finished! I think the machine they were using on me in TX was a Candella??


I've been to Silkor on Jumeirah Beach Road and they're great!


----------



## Deets

I've been to Kaya which is great - very clean and hygenic! They've got a couple of outlets - the ones I know are in Town Centre Mall in Jumeirah Beach road and one in 'The Walk' (Not the JBR Walk) in Marina. 

A friend went to Rebecca Trestern (Euro Med Clinic) on Beach road which she recommends. You might also want to check out the Expatwomen forum. They usually have monthly deals/promotions available at various clinics.


----------



## INFAMOUS

saima1215 said:


> I've been to Silkor on Jumeirah Beach Road and they're great!


Thank you for the info!


----------



## 5herry

Hi Saima

From the name, I'm making an assumption you have an asian skin...if yes - just a word of caution as a friend of mine back in Londonstarted laser hair removal but 18 months later still has to go back every few months or so as it hasn't worked properly.

When she investigated further she found that laser isn't very effective on asian skin. 

I'm sure it's not the same for everyone but thought I would share as she's regularly forking out ££ now.

S.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma

You find good deals at reputed places on cobone/groupon and go nabit check them out!


----------



## saima1215

5herry said:


> Hi Saima
> 
> From the name, I'm making an assumption you have an asian skin...if yes - just a word of caution as a friend of mine back in Londonstarted laser hair removal but 18 months later still has to go back every few months or so as it hasn't worked properly.
> 
> When she investigated further she found that laser isn't very effective on asian skin.
> 
> I'm sure it's not the same for everyone but thought I would share as she's regularly forking out ££ now.
> 
> S.


Hi Sherry! Thanks for the info. Yes I do have Asian skin and I do know some people who haven't had the best experience with laser hair removal. I hesitated so much and kept delaying. My sister did some parts of her face back in NY and it wasn't very effective for her either. My skin started becoming horrible due to threading and waxing, my dermatologist recommended that I go for laser. After doing a lot of research I decided to go with Silkor. I've done some parts of my face and so far it's been great. I see such a difference just after 4 sessions. Apparently my skin has reacted well to the laser. I guess it all depends person to person.


----------



## 5herry

No problems


----------

